# XXX Rated!!! Naked Clownfish inside! Adults Only!!!



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

So yesterday I bought my latest additions. LFS had them mispriced and I jumped all over it. Bought a pair of these but one didn't make it home.

Store is going to replace him so I am going back today to get his partner.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

HA!

Nifty. And to think we used to call those culls at the farm. It almost looks like a hybrid, ( ocellaris X periderion ) doesn't it? A nice find indeed!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> HA!
> 
> Nifty. And to think we used to call those culls at the farm. It almost looks like a hybrid, ( ocellaris X periderion ) doesn't it? A nice find indeed!


Lol, Kind of expected you to see it first with the title I chose.  More spam to delete! lol

It does indeed look like the cross of ocellaris & periderion. The LFS owner said they are False percs. I know they are bred at ORA and that is where he got them.

The one that died had no stripes at all. This one has just a touch behind the gills. I liked the no stripe best but  The only one he has left I am getting today has just a wee bit more striping than the one shown above.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Sweet find. He does look cool!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

this is an outrage!! thats just disgusting!!! i thought this forum was above the rest, better and more civilized. can we please put some clothes on that fish, there could be children looking at it right now!!! pretty fish though keri, but why is it in your sump?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> this is an outrage!! thats just disgusting!!! i thought this forum was above the rest, better and more civilized. can we please put some clothes on that fish, there could be children looking at it right now!!! pretty fish though keri, but why is it in your sump?


  

It and it's new partner (Another Naked Clown) are in the fuge because I still have to catch my Gold Stripped Maroon Clown and move her out of the display tank and into my wifes tank or to the first person to buy her. If I put the streakers in with her she would kill them. Pics coming later this afternoon of the "pair" of Naked Clowns so all children go to sleep early and any sensitive persons please don't look.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

and here I almost deleted this post before even looking  jk. Heheh, clowns w/o stripes, thats just sick.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

*And the streakers new friend arrives.*

Got the new mate for the naked guy shown above. Going to get them a new anemone and try to introduce them before moving them to the display tank.

So if you don't like nakedness, Please don't look at this thread.

You have been warned! Naked Clownfish ahead!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

nice pics RN


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

After a nightime fishing excursion I cought the Gold Stripped Maroon while she was sleeping. Her and her anemone (GBTA) are now in my wifes reef.

I added a big RBTA and a large Green Carpet Anemone to my reef and introduced the clowns to the display tank.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

now those two are just too cool!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I saw a couple of those at my LFS, i was wondering what the deal was. They are so0o0o adorable!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Can you guys still see the pics or is it just an advertisement for that other site? If the pics are not shoing I will edit my post and remove those ads.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

*More Naked Ness and new additions....*

Added some new friends to the reef today adding some much needed color to the tank.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

*Naked Clowns*

I love these little naked guys so much I have ordered another pair.

This time, I am going to get them totally nude! (No Stripes at all).

May be a few weeks before my guy can find the exact ones I want. The last ones were supposed to be totally naked but had a loincloth at least.

I am very surprised that noone has commented on my other new additions. Especially the Cleaner Wrasse. It seems this is a very controversial fish. Some say don't buy them because they should not be taken from the reefs. Others say they won't live long in captivity because they won't eat. Mine eats something, Not sure what but I've seen him poop. I feed Mysis shrimp, Brine, Pellets (2 types) and silversides to my anemones. I see the Wrasse picking at the rocks and even at parasites he finds on fish. (His real job).

When my wife refers to him she says "Your Wrasse". Say it to yourself and you will see why I have to laugh at her when she does that.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

It is indeed a very controversial fish. I'd say if you don't have luck with this one, don't get another. The more power to you if you can keep this one alive for quite a while say 4-5 years. Although cleaner wrasses can pester fish to death with their cleaning efforts, and fish particularly not ones that associate with them (not in their geographic distribution) are often very stressed out by their behavior.


----------



## Fishystarter (Feb 26, 2006)

:twisted: OFF TOPICt:


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

how is this off topic? This is a saltwater reef board ya know


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

on topic, i love the royal gramma, (thats it right? lol) cant wait to get one of my own.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> on topic, i love the royal gramma, (thats it right? lol) cant wait to get one of my own.


The bottom pic is definately my Royal Gramma. She's a beauty. Loves to be cleaned by the Cleaner Shrimp. And stands her ground against the others as well.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I really like your wrasse, reefneck! :lol:


That royal gramma is really pretty!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Lydia said:


> I really like your wrasse, reefneck! :lol:
> 
> 
> That royal gramma is really pretty!


 We really need a :blush: smiley!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

No offence, but I don't see the point in breeding all red clowns. The striped ones are much nicer in my opinion. Why create something that looks less colourful than the origional?
I know that obviously you like your fish as you bought them. But I feel just because people CAN breed a clown without stripes (which were origionally culls) doesn't mean they should.

The same goes wish a lot of freshwater species. Take the tiger barb for example.

Wild form:








Green cultivated formyuck!)









Also another one of my favourites, the dwarf gourami.
Now who would want to change the colors of this fish which in my opinion is the most colorful of all freshwater fish:








The answer is people who breed poor specimens like this which they call the "neon" dwarf gourami.
Red "neon"








Blue "neon" (Pointless)








Now have a look at a wild type and a cultivated form head to head. I know which one I would have in my tank.









On the plus side though, there are few sucesses out there and these are some of the cultivated forms that I'd like to share wish you that I approve of. And I think they all worthy additions to an aquarium.

Wild rainbow shark:








Albino form. Look at the amazing contrst in the fins!








Ancistrus








Long finned lion form.









And there is a strain of tiger barb that I approve of since it atains the natural barring:









I don't know if many people will agree with me on this one, but it's a point that I thought you may be interested in.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

There are not "Culls" they were bred to be naked on purpose! They are slightly rare in the industry and they are really a beautiful fish. Not "Ugly" like the examples you have displayed.

IF you personally don't like them that's fine. Some people don't know they are bred that way purposely. There is also a Gold Stripe variety or the Maroon Clownfish and a White Strip Variety. Does that make one uglier than the other?

Sorry to rant but I went to alot of trouble to get these beautiful animals and I am very proud of them! It really hurt my feelings they way you bad mouthed them.

Have a good day

P.S. I never planned to breed....I just wanted a pair to watch the interaction. 

Keri


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Lydia said:


> Cool it Keri.-Lydia


Scuse me? Didn't know there was anything that needed "Cool"ing here! I was only pointing out facts that they are bred that way and are NOT culls and only stated that it hurt my feelings. I did not attack anyone or say one thing wrong so why should I have to "cool it"?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

dont make me get in the middle of this children.... haha just kiddin, in defense of the gouramis. some of the neons they have are pretty spectacular, that pic doenst do them justice, neither do fish stores, i bought a powder blue, thought it was pretty, but when i got it home, and it colored up a little more, it was crazy looking, very very pretty fish.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Reefneck said:


> Scuse me? Didn't know there was anything that needed "Cool"ing here! I was only pointing out facts that they are bred that way and are NOT culls and only stated that it hurt my feelings. I did not attack anyone or say one thing wrong so why should I have to "cool it"?




Sorry. ..................

The cool it was just meant as "Don't worry about it it's not a big deal, it's just his opinion". I wasn't saying you needed to stop "attacking" someone. I'm not a moderator in SW so I wouldn't be the one telling you to quit "attacking someone" anyways


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> dont make me get in the middle of this children.... haha just kiddin, in defense of the gouramis. some of the neons they have are pretty spectacular, that pic doenst do them justice, neither do fish stores, i bought a powder blue, thought it was pretty, but when i got it home, and it colored up a little more, it was crazy looking, very very pretty fish.



I agree! I saw the most beautiful one ever at Meijer!! I wanted it so0o bad.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> on topic, i love the royal gramma, (thats it right? lol) cant wait to get one of my own.


Yep, Thats a Gramma. I love that fish. He goes to my cleaner shrimp often and gets spun around just like the Gramma did with the cleaner shrimp in "Nemo". lol

Hmmm, Seems I answered this one twice! I blame it on my head injury! Really!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

*3rd "Streaker" added to the tank...Totally Naked!*

I finally got another "Streaker"! I found a completely naked clown today and grabbed him! Was the only one that was totally naked in the whole tank.

Check him out and remember, No one under 18 should look as these pics are REALLY XXX Rated!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Fishfirst said:


> It is indeed a very controversial fish. I'd say if you don't have luck with this one, don't get another. The more power to you if you can keep this one alive for quite a while say 4-5 years. Although cleaner wrasses can pester fish to death with their cleaning efforts, and fish particularly not ones that associate with them (not in their geographic distribution) are often very stressed out by their behavior.


I agree with you 100% here. He's still doing fine and does his job but he also harasses my feather dusters and also the fish sometimes. My yellow tang goes to him wanting to be cleaned but he ignores him so the tang goes to the cleaner shrimp.

The Cleaner Wrasse seems to be a bit of a bully IMO and I would not get another one if this one does not make it although he seems in great health still.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Lydia said:


> Sorry. ..................
> 
> The cool it was just meant as "Don't worry about it it's not a big deal, it's just his opinion". I wasn't saying you needed to stop "attacking" someone. I'm not a moderator in SW so I wouldn't be the one telling you to quit "attacking someone" anyways


Gotcha, I think we are all still a little jumpy after the episode with you remember who. 

I was only defending my opinion and I meant nothing improper toward him.

Actually, I agree with him almost 100% because cross breeding and genetic engineering really does ruin alot of beautiful animals, not just fish.

So ok, Let's get back to the pornographic pictures and have some fun again all. 

And Lydia, Quit looking at my Wrasse!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I've spawned Cleaner Wrasses, and have some pics to post, I suppose, but I lost a dozen specimens in the same batch before finding a pair which would survive. I can never recommend this species, but have to admit that they _can_ be kept with a bunch of really big "IF's" . They're like Moorish Idols...on rare occasion you get lucky.
Nice full-nude clown, by the way!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Your wrasse is so fine though! I am having trouble not staring at it. :lol:

Neat clownfish by the way.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Well, Lost toally naked guy #2!

The damn cleaner wrasse harrased the little guy so bad till he dove into the Carpet anemone and was so stressed he could not free himself. Before the carpet anemone could eat him I rescued him. I placed him in the fuge and held the little guy in my hand for about a half hour until he passed. He actually died in my hand. Ever seen a grown man cry? I did. Not because of the $30 I lost but because I really loved the little guy.

I am not getting any more naked clowns until that blasted Wrasse is out of my tank! The carpet Anemone is gone today as I sold it to my mother. I am getting a 7-8" sebae anemone tomorrow for my semi naked clowns. No More Carpets for me and never again will I have a Cleaner wrasse!

I won't kill the wrasse when/if I can catch it even though I would love to....I just can't do that to an animal but I will make sure whoever gets him knows his attitude.

My wife told me I should let the carpet anemone eat the clownfish after he died but I could not stand the thought of it. He has a nice plot of ground in our nicest flower bed where the Red Fern Grows.


----------

